# Bianchi Oltre 2012



## os72

Hi!
Since I got in close contact with a car (broken arm, broken frame) I got myself a replacement frame from the insurance company. 
Frameset: Bianchi Oltre 2012
Groupset: Sram Red 2011
Wheels: Corima Aero
Saddle: Fizik Antares
Bar/stem: FSA

Film: Bianchi_Oltre_111022.m4v - YouTube


----------



## mjd

Very Nice


----------



## merckxman

Very, very nice.


----------



## vanenyny

Since you guys are Bianchi lovers, what do you think about these two options:

1) 2012 Vigorelli for 1899 plus NY state tax from LBS

OR

2) 2012 Tipo Corsa Limited Edition frame with the new Shimano 10 speed Tiagra group.Complete kit with Ritchey bars, stem, post and wheels from a bike shop on the way out of state from me for 2200 all taxes and shipping in. Bike shops says they won't charge me for labor, just for the components and frame.

Thoughts?


----------



## triumph.1

I can only hope in my next life I will be able to afford a bike like that. I am supremely envious.


----------



## jmitro

awesome bike.
love the time lapse video, also!


----------



## Mumblesmiler

Lovely bike, went off them for a while but they've had some seriously pretty bikes the last couple of years


----------



## Corsaire

Os72, how does it ride? Could you provide an ample review on how it climbs, reacts under acceleration, vertical compliance, etc? Sadly, there's no much feedback from actual riders on the web. Thanks.


----------



## Lolamunky

I have an Oltre and I can tell you its pretty awesome. I personally think wheels and groupset make more of a noticeable difference than the frame but comparing it to my Via Nirone I can tell you its super stiff but not ball shattering. It shines the most when you're dancing on the pedals climbing or just mashing on the flats. Its a bike that invites you to keep it at high speeds due to the stiffness....staying seated just feels boring after you feel the power transmission under heavy load.

With all that said I have never ridden a better bike..........and get the DI2 version like I have.......electric shifting the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Corsaire

Thanks for your review, Lolamunky.


----------



## Corsaire

I sure don't doubt your quick review, but I wonder why is it we don't hear much about the Oltre on the web..more feedback from actual roadies? Perhaps not enough Bianchi marketing campaign here in the US, very few people know about it or may be can't afford it.


----------



## Lolamunky

Its a $5K frame in the US and they import only a few hundred to the US. Most american cycling forums focus on the big american companies and their bikes because they get team discounts of about 35% to make them affordable. I was offered a team discount on a Venge right before I bought my Oltre that would have made the frame $1800. 

If there were a couple thousand Oltre frames in the US like there are SL3's and R5's you would read about them a lot more. I mean when is the last time you read a review of a Time frame.......and those things are AWESOME as well.


----------



## Lolamunky

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...ct/review-bianchi-oltre-super-record-12-46020 

when it gets a review........it gets 5 stars


----------



## Bee-an-key

Peleton Mag. just gave it the best marks. The Bianchi marketing is sometimes weak like Campy's, a great product and loyal following but not as sexy as Pinarello or Colnago. Even at its peak with Marco P. on their bike they were still a small presence in the US. The Oltre is an amazing ride, like almost all $10.0k bikes are, but when Specialized and Trek are flying editors all over the world for their product launches and taking out a ton of ad space and easy to find in most shops, the get reviewed more.


----------



## Lolamunky

Here is mine

<a href="https://imgur.com/EVTe2"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/EVTe2.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" alt="" /></a>

I finally found celeste hoods for Di2...will post updates soon


----------



## Corsaire

Beautiful and very impressive! Congrats on your new rocket. When you get a chance to test it, pls give us a personal review.


----------



## os72

This is actually my second Oltre. I crashed the first one into the rear of a car (and broke my arm at the same time). There's no big differences between the two models. An improvement though is the new saddle attachment thing (what do you call it?). The one on the 2011 model contained two individual attachments and the new on is a "one piece"  . Since I lost my saddle in a race last year I appreciate this upgrade (and will also remember to use locktite nowadays). 
The frame is sub 1000 g and are light enough to build up a nice light bike.

_So how does it ride?_
On the flat
When riding on the flat it's not that necessary to have a very stiff frame. But I think the Oltre handles the flat rides better than a more flexible frame. You can feel that the pedal power is going to the wheels and not so much disappearing in frame flex.

In the slopes
Here's is one of the Oltre's pros. As I wrote above, the stiff frame is really doing it's work. Even though it's stiff it also feels light.

In sprints
The stiff frame is also here doing it's work. When you're getting out of the saddle and push down the most watts you can, it's you're muscles that are setting the limits (in my case anyway :blush2 and not the bike.

Summary
Including the Oltre I have owned three Bianchi carbon bikes (Carbon XL, 928 Sl). The previous two had their own pros and cons. The Carbon Xl was very stiff but a bit on the heavy side and the 928 was very light but a bit flexible. I think that the Oltre have both those qualities (stiff and light). If you are prepared to dig deep into your pockets I think it's money well spent!


----------



## kbwh

*Pink eagle for the Giro*

Yay!


----------



## prome

Very, very nice, indeed. I have been thinking about a Bianchi with Di2. However, I don't like where they put the battery. Wish it was mounted under the non-drive side chain stay like the Lightspeeds.


----------



## Lolamunky

The battery integration is an afterthought for sure....I'm hoping in about 3-5 years when they replace the Oltre they will put some artistry into the electric wire and component placement like specialized does....but the big boys have a much higher budget to build around the latest and greatest toys than the italian bike makers do.

The advantage to the Italian bikes is they just ride nicer IMO. A hundred years of getting it right has its advantages as well


----------

